# ideas for new logo??



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

Not sure if this is the place for this or not.....please remove if it is not.....I'm in the process of designing a new logo for my site, thinkhalloween.com. Not sure if i should go old-school retro or something more modern.....ideas? right now I'm leaning towards old-school retro.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm your man!! I design logos! 

I think your site could use some design continuity, and I think going with a "retro" look would be great! Having said that, there are different versions of retro, since retro really just means "from an earlier time". So you could go with retro 1960s, 1940s, or even 1880s.

For instance, here's some retro signs that probably wouldn't work:









_These are late 1950s advertising styles._

Now here is a retro look that might suite your needs very well:









_Halloween flier from 1950s redesigned for mousepad._









_Original costume packaging from 1952._

Of course, there are many more styles to choose from, and most of the continuity will come from using a unified color pallette and fonts. Here is a sheet of classic movie poster fonts from the 1950s and 1960s.










There are many, many ways to go, but if you find a theme you like, just stick with it as best you can and your site will really come together and look great!

(As another example, I just redesigned my site last weekend: Mill Creek Haunted Hollow.)


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

If you want any help. just let me know. I love designing.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG my brother had that same costume of Rin Tin Tin lol! Nice ideas on the logo's....


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

A Rin Tin Tin Mask? Cool beyond words...


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I just love the old retro stuff, theres just something magic about it.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I read 'thinkhalloween.com' and immediately pictured a brain with a Jack o' Lantern face, or a Jack wearing a graduation board with a tassle.

But I will throw in with the others and say that retro/vintage is always a good bet with Halloween.

Works for Christmas, too - the strength of a holiday can be reckoned by the sentiment it inspires.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

BRAIINS!
With a name like ThinkHalloween, you need exposed brains. Whether said brains are in a jack-o-lantern, a zombie, a black cat, a witch, a ghost, mummy, Monster, or all of the above is up to you.


----------



## Necropolis (May 25, 2011)

I like the ideas others have stated with the brains being inside a jack-o-lantern or something like that. As far as retro vs. modern goes, I think the retro look is on the rise and will be heavily overused within a year or two. However, if you can incorporate a "different" look that is inspired from retro style, that would be the way I want to go. 

I just redesigned my site (http://drnecropolis.blogspot.com) last month, but I've got ideas brewing for the next installment already. I love talking design aspects with others and I especially love designing with a Halloween theme. So many options and possibilities.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Everything is modern these days... I would like to see a retro design with the latest web design apps incorporated somehow. 

Best of luck with your decision of logo and your growing site! *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

retro with brains... maybe in a pumkpin....


----------

